# Mario Kart Monday!



## Lauren (Apr 28, 2014)

I would love to see the return of MARIO KART MONDAYS! With mario Kart 8 due out soon, I think getting everyone warmed up and excited for mario kart 8 we should all play mario kart 7! Vote on the poll!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

The poll says "Being back" instead of "bring back" xD


----------



## Lauren (Apr 28, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> The poll says "Being back" instead of "bring back" xD



God damn iphone >.<


----------



## Cory (Apr 28, 2014)

I like the idea! When will it start?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 28, 2014)

YES! ABSOLUTELY YES!

I loved it during the TBT Fair. Definitely would like to see a comeback.


----------



## bwilkes (Apr 28, 2014)

This sounds like it could be a ton of fun :3


----------



## gooieooie (Apr 28, 2014)

If this happens, I will win. 

*leaves*


----------



## Pixlplume (Apr 28, 2014)

I love Mario Kart 7! I would love this to comeback.

If it does, I'd probably be playing as Honey Queen, so watch out for that.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 28, 2014)

I would love for it to come back! I really enjoyed playing Mario Kart with everyone back in the TBT fair. c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 28, 2014)

This sounds like a great idea! It would be so much fun x3


----------



## SockHead (Apr 28, 2014)

hell yea ima kick all your asses sorry im ****y xD


----------



## VioletPrincess (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got Mario Kart about a month ago.  I would love to play


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

OH MY GOD YESH PEASEEEEE
From all the stories I've heard about it I really want to see it ( ^ω^ )


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 28, 2014)

It's about time we brought this back, I could also see a future brawl night when brawl comes to 3DS but that's not confirmed.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> It's about time we brought this back, I could also see a future brawl night when brawl comes to 3DS but that's not confirmed.


Omg this! 

Btw 31 votes for yes! Bring it back already!


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes please, it was the only game from TBT Game Night that I actually played.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2014)

im poor and cannot afford MK7..


----------



## Justin (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll try to get this arranged for next Monday.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 29, 2014)

Justin said:


> I'll try to get this arranged for next Monday.



NOOOOOOOOO

I mean, I'm up for that. How exactly does it work though _?_


----------



## lilabounce (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds awesome! (Even though I suck at MK7 )


----------



## Lauren (Apr 29, 2014)

Justin said:


> I'll try to get this arranged for next Monday.



Yay justin-Senpai! You listened to me! I am more than happy to help with anything as I was the one who made the fuss about resurrecting it ^.^


----------



## Alice (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh, oh. I'm in!


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 29, 2014)

I CALL LAKITU


----------



## Kanapachi (Apr 29, 2014)

Monday.

Why Monday.

Out of all the days. ._.



I'll try to participate. >_>


----------



## Lauren (Apr 29, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> Monday.
> 
> Why Monday.
> 
> ...



Its there to make mondays better! Something to look forward too! SMILE ITS MARIO KART MONDAY


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 29, 2014)

Now I wish I had Mario Kart 7 lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2014)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't play 7 since I don't have it but once 8 comes out I'll be all for playing on Mondays.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 30, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Its there to make mondays better! Something to look forward too! SMILE ITS MARIO KART MONDAY



Blue shells don't make anything better!


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 30, 2014)

I assume the people that said no don't have the game and just voted to be a troll.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 30, 2014)

I have 7 but can't find it.
Should get to playing Mario Kart Wii while we can bc we only have a little less than a month with that Wii wi-fi.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> once 8 comes out I'll be all for playing on Mondays.



Oh God please no Mario kart 8 Mondays!





Lets stick with the good stuff


----------



## Fiore (May 1, 2014)

MK7? Aww, I only have the Wii game, soon to never be able to play against others on it. What a shame.


----------



## Zeiro (May 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> I'll try to get this arranged for next Monday.


Thanks man!



Vaati said:


> Please no Mario kart 8 Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. So much.


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I assume the people that said no don't have the game and just voted to be a troll.



i cant afford it b/cos i am poor but i still voted yes!!


----------



## Jacob4 (May 1, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Oh God please no Mario kart 8 Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you're saying 7 is better than 8?

*...wat*


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

I am probably gonna get allot of hate but...



Spoiler



Yes.


----------



## Emily (May 1, 2014)

good idea but i think it might be better as a weekend thing as were all in diff timezones


----------



## Jeremy (May 1, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> So, you're saying 7 is better than 8?
> 
> *...wat*



They can't afford a Wii U or something, so they are trying to convince themselves that 8 isn't as good even though the game doesn't come out for another month and minimal information has been released about it.  I don't really even want to play 7 any more.  8 only please.


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> They can't afford a Wii U or something, so they are trying to convince themselves that 8 isn't as good even though the game doesn't come out for another month and minimal information has been released about it.  I don't really even want to play 7 any more.  8 only please.


Gosh Jeremy, you think you got it all figured, out don't ya


----------



## Caius (May 1, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> They can't afford a Wii U or something, so they are trying to convince themselves that 8 isn't as good even though the game doesn't come out for another month and minimal information has been released about it.  I don't really even want to play 7 any more.  8 only please.



You're just tired of SNES rainbow road, dweeb.


----------



## Jacob4 (May 1, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> They can't afford a Wii U or something, so they are trying to convince themselves that 8 isn't as good even though the game doesn't come out for another month and minimal information has been released about it.  I don't really even want to play 7 any more.  8 only please.



Oh, well, erm... sounds fair.


----------



## Byngo (May 1, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I am probably gonna get allot of hate but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are entitled to your opinions. Doesn't mean it's a good one


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> You are entitled to your opinions. Doesn't mean it's a good one





Post quality? I think not!

But really I don't like 8...


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 1, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> You're just tired of SNES rainbow road, dweeb.



Actually this. I hated it when it got picked every other race, my god.


----------



## Caius (May 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Actually this. I hated it when it got picked every other race, my god.



Welp. Justin looks like it's up to us.


----------



## Byngo (May 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Actually this. I hated it when it got picked every other race, my god.



In the TBT fair someone did this with the desert train course. I hate that one so the fact that it was being spammed made me hate it even more. :|


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2014)

YES. I'm boss in MKWii but i prolly wont get this till October


----------



## Jeremy (May 1, 2014)

Cent said:


> You're just tired of SNES rainbow road, dweeb.


I was one of the people constantly voting for it.


----------



## Caius (May 1, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I was one of the people constantly voting for it.



I have video evidence of your whining.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 1, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> In the TBT fair someone did this with the desert train course. I hate that one so the fact that it was being spammed made me hate it even more. :|



That too. I wanted to see some of the better ones like rKTB, RRM, and to an extent rAS. None of them appeared that often.


----------



## Prisma (May 1, 2014)

This sounds like fun!  i'd love to do something like this i vote yes


----------



## Solar (May 1, 2014)

I would love too!! I like to think that I'm pretty good but odds are everyone is better than me xD but once MK8 comes out it'll have my FULL attention. Maybe I'll play MK7 after months of playing MK8 but MK8 is calling my name!


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

I thought I was good at the game until Locker came around.


----------



## Laurina (May 1, 2014)

I would love this. I actually bought Mario Kart 7 the other day because it was on sale for half off. I remember during the TBT Fair I was really tempted to buy it since it looked like a lot of fun and the TBT community was enjoying it. If it does happen, I'm sure I'll be joining in the fun c:


----------



## Jeremy (May 1, 2014)

Cent said:


> I have video evidence of your whining.



First off: video evidence? What???

Secondly: I probably whined at some point, but it ended up as my favorite track.


----------



## Zeiro (May 1, 2014)

Sorry, I'm not gonna buy a WiiU + MK8 just to play with you nerds. Send me $300 and I'll think about it.


----------



## Caius (May 2, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> First off: video evidence? What???
> 
> Secondly: I probably whined at some point, but it ended up as my favorite track.



A likely excuse.


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2014)

I'm down, as long as I don't have to deal with "WHICH LUIGI THREW THE BLUE SHELL" again.


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

Cent said:


> A likely excuse.









But really I'd probably lose like crazy


----------



## Zeiro (May 2, 2014)

there were like five luigis that all kept picking kalimari desert last time and it was kind of annoying.


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2014)

Okay guys nobody else vote yes it's at 69.

I already did


----------



## faerie (May 2, 2014)

I would really like to see this come back


----------



## debinoresu (May 2, 2014)

I would like to experience such a thing


----------



## Lauren (May 2, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> They can't afford a Wii U or something, so they are trying to convince themselves that 8 isn't as good even though the game doesn't come out for another month and minimal information has been released about it.  I don't really even want to play 7 any more.  8 only please.



jer we can, its a run up to the release! so when it is out, we have a choice of mk78 and mk8 so all can get involved! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> I'm down, as long as I don't have to deal with "WHICH LUIGI THREW THE BLUE SHELL" again.



HAH ME PALLY SOCKHEAD AND MINO HOLLA


----------



## SockHead (May 2, 2014)

Spam N64 Rainbow Road


----------



## Byngo (May 2, 2014)

So like... Is this Monday going to have a mario kart night? Or are we waiting until MK8 is out?


----------



## Mario. (May 2, 2014)

Yes please I'm a boss at mk7


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 2, 2014)

I don't own MK7 anymore, but when MK8 comes out and I get a Wii U and the game, I'll be playing.


----------



## Murray (May 2, 2014)

i cant do mondays anymore so i vote no : (((


----------



## Goth (May 2, 2014)

No!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 2, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> No!



Why not?


----------



## Goth (May 2, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Why not?



can we just mario in general like why does it have to be mario cart why not mario monday


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 2, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> can we just mario in general like why does it have to be mario cart why not mario monday


Mario Kart has Wi-Fi capability. :/


----------



## Goth (May 2, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Mario Kart has Wi-Fi capability. :/



so I mean can we play other games that start with m on mondays instead of just mario cart


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 2, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> so I mean can we play other games that start with m on mondays instead of just mario cart


Lots of people have MK.


----------



## Gandalf (May 4, 2014)

Yes but only if it is for Mariokart Wii

Soon it will be gone foreeeever.


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Yes but only if it is for Mariokart Wii
> 
> Soon it will be gone foreeeever.



This.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (May 4, 2014)

If you agree on it, then I'll do it too. And for the reason I'm going to get MK8 when it comes out on my birthday, May 30.  Thanks for the release of MK8 on my birthday Nintendo!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (May 4, 2014)

I'll try and join in depending on what time it is/how it works/if my wifi works with it. As long as it's done before 8 PM I'd be able to play .


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?173298-TBT-Game-Night-2014-Edition


----------

